# Go royals!!!



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not an athletic supporter :lol: and normally I would say, "Go Chiefs....and take the Royals with you" but in the spirit of the blue I have to say: GO ROYALS!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my, my, my MY! My husband and I plan our California vacations based on the San Fran Giants home schedule. Gooooooooooo GIANTS!!! Heeeee!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Last nights game was very one sided making it not much fun to watch.  My team is St. Louis, was hoping for a KC vs St.Louis rematch of the 1985 series, we owe em one lol.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, they've been known to pull one out of a place the sun don't shine, so we will see if they can do it again. I'm just glad I didn't buy a ticket to that snore-fest last night


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

That is funny Kat1! Haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Whichever team does not win tonight will certainly not be a "loser". This is how the World Series should be every year, taken all the way to the 7th game. It's funny though, every time the Royals win a game our neighborhood erupts in fireworks and howling dogs....where do people even get fireworks this time of year? Anyway, Go Royals! Go Giants! I find it all as close to exciting as I've ever gotten about a sporting event :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Who are the Royals? My guess is American football or something?

Edit: looked it up, baseball apparently


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaaaa. One baseball team is from the American League and one is from the National League. This year: Kansas City Royals and San Francisco Giants. Potential for 7 games. This year the winner went down to the seventh game and the last and ninth inning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very exciting!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaa. One baseball team is from the American League and one is from the National League. This year: Kansas City Royals and San Francisco Giants. Potential for 7 games. This year the winner went down to the seventh game and the last and ninth inning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very exciting!


I agree  it was a great series.


----------

